# Alte Titel starten nicht - Grafikkarte oder doch was anderes?



## MaxthonFan (30. September 2015)

Hallo,

nach sehr langer Zeit habe ich meine Spiele aus der Kiste hinter'm Sofa wiederbelebt. Nun stehe ich allerdings vor einem Problem.

Einige der Spiele starten einfach nicht mehr. Wenn ich sie starten will, passiert nix, es kommt nichtmal eine Fehlermeldung.
Konkret handelt es sich um die Spiele:

- Need For Speed: Most Wanted
- Need For Speed: Underground
- Racing Simulation 3

Zuerst dachte ich, es läge an Windows 10, habe alle möglichen Kompatibilitätsmodi ausprobiert, hat nix gebracht.
Dann habe ich versucht, die Spiele auf dem PC meiner Schwester zu starten (Phenom II X2, GTS 450, Windows 10) und siehe da, alle Spiele funktionierten tadellos.

Meine Vermutung ist, das es bei mir an der Grafikkarte liegen könnte, System steht in Signatur.

Liege ich damit richtig? Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es sonst liegen könnte?


Danke für jede Antwort.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. September 2015)

lol, eher an den asbach uralten Spielen, welche unter Windows 10 nicht mehr laufen. Die Spiele waren für Windows XP gemacht, das war vor 10 Jahren 

Teste den Rechner doch mal mit einem aktuellem Spiel


----------



## MaxthonFan (30. September 2015)

Was soll mir das bringen? Alle aktuellen Spiele funktionieren tadellos. Außerdem funktionieren meine Asbach spiele auf dem Win 10 Rechner meiner Schwester ohne Probleme, daher denke ich, dass es nicht an Win 10 liegen wird.


----------



## HisN (30. September 2015)

SaveDisk/Securom

Könnte man drüber gestolpert sein, wenn man fleißig die News hier auf PCGH studiert.

Windows 10: Spiele mit Safedisc-Kopierschutz starten nicht, u.a. Battlefield 1942 [Update]

Ganz ohne einen neuen Thread


----------



## MaxthonFan (30. September 2015)

Ah ich Blödmann. Hätte ich selber drauf kommen können, meine Schwester hat gar kein Win 10 , hatte da was falsch hereininterpretiert.

Aber was mich noch verwundert, weshalb ich die Karte in Verdacht hatte: RS3 hatte damals unter Win 7 schon nicht mehr funktioniert. Könnte das etwas mit der Karte zu tun haben?

Ansonsten werde ich dann für die Spiele meinen alten Medion-PC bemühen müssen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. Oktober 2015)

MaxthonFan schrieb:


> Ah ich Blödmann. Hätte ich selber drauf kommen können, meine Schwester hat gar kein Win 10 , hatte da was falsch hereininterpretiert.
> 
> Aber was mich noch verwundert, weshalb ich die Karte in Verdacht hatte: RS3 hatte damals unter Win 7 schon nicht mehr funktioniert. Könnte das etwas mit der Karte zu tun haben?
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich dann für die Spiele meinen alten Medion-PC bemühen müssen.



Könnte sein, dass das Spiel zwingend Hardware T&L braucht, den Vorgänger der heutigen Shader. Ich habe das Problem etwa bei Wiggles und muss für das Spiel den Uralt Rechner meiner Mutter bemühen um das Spiel zu starten. Hardware T&L war Bestandteil von DirectX 7, nachdem jedoch die Shader deren Funktion komplett übernommen haben können modernere Karten dieses nicht mehr darstellen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (10. Oktober 2015)

Es laufen selbst die ersten NFS Teile ab 1996 unter Windows 10 (mit ein paar Tricks und Mods). Ich denke nicht, dass das bei den neueren Teilen wie Underground oder Most Wanted anders sein sollte. Im Gegenteil - die sollten erst Recht laufen.


----------

